# My first bird 3 months later still is afraid of me



## Sif (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s been a little under 3 months sense I brought Sif home and I am still unable to work on taking him my hands scare him he doesn’t eat the fruits or Millet that I give him so even trying to lure him with millet he doesn’t care he won’t chirp while I’m near the cage but sitting down at my desk which is nearby he will chirp I believe he’s warming up pretty well besides about me like he now makes a lot more noises and different ones ones that seem happy but idk cus I’m still learning he bobs his heads sometimes but just seeing my hands he will get scared I really really want to be able to interact with him not just for me but also because I feel like he doesn’t have much to do and I wanna be able to enrich his life with things he can’t do in the cage and the only way is to get him comfortable with my hands to take him out play with him and whatever can some actually help instead of just dropping links and doing nothing I really want to make my bird have a happy life


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there! I remember you and Sif from when you first joined. I'm sorry you feel like you're not making progress with taming but it is a slow process and some birds are more fearful than others. The key is repetition, moving slowly and not being afraid to take a step back if need be. What is the method you've been using to try to tame Sif? Does he have toys in his cage and is his cage in a place where you spend a lot of time? The more time you spend interacting with him, the better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you know how old he was when you got him? Budgies that are older than 6 months (when obtained) and had been living with other budgies, often have a harder time with taming. Budgies are also all individuals in personality/temperament, which plays a lot into taming. As Kellie mentioned spending more time beside him talking, several times a day can do a lot. Have you followed suggestions from the articles on this site on taming?
I'd start there. Three months is not that long for some birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is very important that you interact with Sif consistently and regularly on a daily basis.

To bond with Sif, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him.

To build Sif's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let Sif get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If he become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he is comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
It takes a great deal of time and patience to gain a bird's trust.

Fruit should only be given sparingly as a treat as it is high in sugar content. Vegetables are a better choice for a healthy diet.*


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

That is all great advice, it really can take take time and patience. I would only add that that gently copying their bird behaviour while talking to them can be a help - body language is important in budgie communication. The logical place to start here is eye contact. Blinking and winking can establish basic communication. If he yawns, yawn back, if he nods his head, do the same. Often this can escalate to the serious budgie stuff such as stretching wings, fluffing and scratching your head. If you get there (which can make you feel a bit silly!) you have begun to earn his trust. Good luck! :001_smile:


----------



## Sif (Jun 11, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Hi there! I remember you and Sif from when you first joined. I'm sorry you feel like you're not making progress with taming but it is a slow process and some birds are more fearful than others. The key is repetition, moving slowly and not being afraid to take a step back if need be. What is the method you've been using to try to tame Sif? Does he have toys in his cage and is his cage in a place where you spend a lot of time? The more time you spend interacting with him, the better.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been playing him music and singing a long to the music right next to the cage and before I wasn't able to do that I first had to be at my desk and play music for him to chirp a long now when I'm right next to him some sessions he will chirp a long to the music others he just sits there but he doesn't appear frightened he seems fine and he even moves his beak a lot sometimes idk what that means but I'm able to be near him unlike before that's all I do idk what else I can do I'll get bored too quickly if I read him a book


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds like progress to me, just go slowly, don't force him and spend time. Deborah and Simon have given you great advice.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It definitely sounds like progress. If you don't want to read to Sif, keep singing to him. You might find that he likes some kinds of music, but doesn't seem to like other types. Follow the steps that FaeryBee has outlined above as they really do work. You just have to always work at Sifs pace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sif (Jun 11, 2018)

philw said:


> Sounds like progress to me, just go slowly, don't force him and spend time. Deborah and Simon have given you great advice.





Blingy said:


> It definitely sounds like progress. If you don't want to read to Sif, keep singing to him. You might find that he likes some kinds of music, but doesn't seem to like other types. Follow the steps that FaeryBee has outlined above as they really do work. You just have to always work at Sifs pace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I instead of doing once a day where I'll sing to him I did it 3 times today and for the first time Sif chirped a long to the music while my hand was placed softly on the side of the cage right in front of him and he didn't care also Sif seems to love my metal he sounds happier when I play my metal music which I love because I read that Budgies typically don't like metal but I never seen him happier listening to Deathcore besides when I play him Bon Jovi I'm getting a extra bowl to put fruits in and water for a bath as rn sense I can't touch him it's hard to even try letting him eat fruits because I can't get inside the cage to put the bowl down


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Once a day isn't enough. You need to interact with Sif as often as possible, even if it's only for a short time (of course longer is better). Sif has fabulous taste if he loves Bon Jovi! Vegetables are a lot healthier than fruits as fruits are packed with sugar. You can try laying a few leaves of romaine lettuce in a shallow dish of water (it's very important that you keep it shallow. About 3/4 of an inch or less). Often budgies will roll around in the wet lettuce leaves, getting a wash as well as having a nibble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

If you're at your desk a lot, I would put the cage by the desk so he gets used to being by you for long periods of time.


----------



## Sif (Jun 11, 2018)

SnowySugar said:


> If you're at your desk a lot, I would put the cage by the desk so he gets used to being by you for long periods of time.


 the cage is behind my desk to the side a little I can move my stuff and put him right on my desk if you think that would be a better place I am at my desk basically 24/7 till I get my job in about a month


----------

